# Black squirrel !



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Was hunting Hinckley and had this guy running around me! I've never seen one around here. Thought it was Pepe' Le Pew minus racing stripe at first!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 1 or 2 at my place. Pretty neat looking. I never saw one before until last year.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thousands of them in Fairlawn


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I live in shalersville" portage co" around me im polluted with em very few greys and fox squirrels. I do have 1 mounted that has a white tail!! when I was younger didn't see very many blk squirrels around here


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm, I've never seen one out here! I know they are in different parts of Ohio though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They tend to take over and soon all you'll have are those little black squirrels instead of the bigger grey and fox...

Blame it on a professor from Kent State who imported them from Canada.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

haven't seen any around here in Muncie in but have plenty of them about 30 miles north of here. there was a post on here not long ago where a guy got an all white one. I haven't ever seen a white one before.
sherman


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

The black squirrel is just a "color phase" of the grey!..........


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive killed 3 at wingfoot. All but one were way close and I couldnt get the tails from any of them but one that stayed intact. 
As for body size, all were definitely smaller than some of the greys I have seen. not sure if they were mature, but smaller they were.
but they could have just been young ones, because none of them noticed me immediately. The only way for me to find out is to go shoot more.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> They tend to take over and soon all you'll have are those little black squirrels instead of the bigger grey and fox...
> 
> Blame it on a professor from Kent State who imported them from Canada.


Yep! Back in the day Kent State was the only place you could find them. The next place I noticed them was in Salem, and now I see them in Canfield. They are definitely expanding their range.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Michigan is full of them as well.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I see at least 6 everyone out deer hunting. I did quite a bit of reading and it was said it is a mutant gene that was spread by people importing them to their own places because of their uniqueness. 

Question I have is, do differ types of squirrels taste different? I have never eaten on and was always curious if 1 kind tasted better than another?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Question I have is, do differ types of squirrels taste different?


Never known them to taste different. All squirrels taste about the same depending on their habitat. The worse tasting ones I've ever eaten where ones that spent their lives living in mostly pines.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

This year seeing them for the first time on the west side of Cleveland.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Seen one the other day last week in Lima, that's about as far south as I have seen them, that's a hellofa long ways from Kent BTW...

Salmonid


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Guessing that the majority of the squirrels here in the Massillon/Jackson area are black. They are everywhere including my back yard. There are a few places in the US where they are snow white. Tennessee and the Carolina's for example. Not albino, just all white squirrels. I wish they would move up here cause they're pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In the Military I visited friends in Connecticut and their squirrels were all gray or all black. The normal brown squirrels like we have in Ohio were far a few between. Additionally, the brown/fox squirrels were quite a bit larger than then the more abundant gray and black squirrels. 

Lastly, their squirrels "barks" sounded more like a "baak," I was quite annoyed with that.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

On my first deer hunting trip out of Ohio I went to the southern tier of NY State, Steuben Cty which is just north of Potter Cty., PA. Some really wild country up in there, and the fox squirrels are absolutely HUGE! They look like full grown foxes, except for the color, running through the treetops, and they can really move!

From this I got the mistaken idea that our normal sized fox squirrels around here were actually greys. They are not. Greys are a tich smaller, and when one starts "alarm barking" at you, you comprehend the difference immediately!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

We've got them down here in Cincy in Glendale and surrounding areas. I'll put up a couple of links. Some dude brought a few down in the 1940's from Harbor Springs MI. Sounds like a lot of people "brought them in" to many different areas of Ohio. I see them quite often when I'm at Winton Woods and when I'm in Greenhills, Forest Park, Springdale, Sharonville and Evendale. Some years you see them all the time some years not so much but they are there. They're fun to shoot, they make a different kind of "thud" sound. LOL... 

http://www.glendaleohio.org/squirrels.html

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/29842

Here's a few pics.




























Enjoy! E...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Tons of em at my spot in summit co


----------

